# smart phones



## cabin fever (Feb 9, 2012)

My wife, and I are probably the last 2 people on earth who do not have a smart phone. My thought has always been if it makes calls, and sends texts thats all I need. 

Well our contract is up, and we have been thinking it might be time to upgrade. Truth be told I could probably use one for work, and have easier access to my emails, and there are times when it would be handy. 

My fear is that it could be used to be sneaky? Now to be honest my wife has ended contact with OM over a year ago. I have been keeping my eyes on things, and have found NO evidence what so ever. In fact she has done pretty much EVERYTHING i have asked. Honestly it feels weird sometimes, that I havn't found a thing, and i have been looking!. 

Anyway. Am I over thinking this? Or am I opening up a can of worms? At the end of the day, she will go along with what ever I want, as I pay the bill. If I put my foot down, and said no data phones, she would probably be fine with it. 

pros/cons?


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

My wifes entire EA was conducted using a smart phone. 

The flip side is I installed software on her phone to see everything she does. 

Both could not have happened the same without smart phones in play.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, if you do decide to get smartphones, make sure you get Droid instead of iPhone then slap a keylogger on it (without her knowledge) before giving it to her.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

3putt said:


> Well, if you do decide to get smartphones, make sure you get Droid instead of iPhone then slap a keylogger on it (without her knowledge) before giving it to her.


With iphone he can recover deleted text just through itunes with ease.


----------



## Hope Springs Eternal (Oct 6, 2012)

My wife's EA was conducted almost entirely on a smart phone, too. I think texting is the devil! Yeah, I text now and then (maybe once a day), but the constant contact it allows can be insidious. 

On the other hand, if it weren't smart phones, it would be something else. Cheaters will find a way to cheat. 7 years ago, I engaged in an emotional affair myself entirely over email.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Neither my husband nor I have smart phones either. Neither of us needs our phone to do anything except call and text. It's going to be fun when we need new ones - can you even get a cell phone that isn't a smart phone now??

My husband refused to get a cell phone for YEARS, then got a secret one he used to communicate with his women. I didn't even know he had it for 9 months. So needless to say him even having a cell phone was a huge trigger. I'm ok with it now though, and I don't feel the need to check up on him all the time any more.

I know what you mean about the smart phone though. I don't want him to have instant access to the internet and chats and email and all that. I just don't think it's necessary, and sooner or later it could prove too much of a temptation (my hubby got caught up in internet sex sites and is a sex addict) so if we do end up with a smart phone it will have internet access disabled.


----------



## N_chanted (Nov 11, 2012)

a lot of the wireless carriers offer something for you to see the GPS location of your friends and family. Iphone has it's own app for this, regardless of the carrier.

androids do not use proprietary software, and are more open source therefore easier to install spyware.

iphones do use proprietary software (IOS), however if your iphone is jailbroken you can still install spyware on it. If you get a new iphone it may have a version of IOS that will not support a jailbreak however. It may be possible to root the phone though, and you can also try restoring a previous back up, and that may give you text messages, voice mail, and photos that had been deleted. 

if you both use iphones, you can also both sign in with one itunes account, which will let you see the other persons imessages. you would need to know their login, and password. it wont let you see any regular sms though. if the other person has photo sharing turned on with the icloud, you will also be able to see their photos instantly, even if they are deleted off of the "home" device.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

You are not the last two on earth without smart phone. My wife and I do not have them and don't want them. We actually use the phones as phones - no texting - no internet - just phone calls.

I personally am not part of the "instant gratification" generation. I like to hear the voice when communicating.


----------

